
Type Anything - tv973
https://richardrahl.sarahah.com/
======
tv973
So far:

"Machine learning AI got future"

"Hello!! Nice to meet you."

"Havz a nice day"

I like the spelling on that last one. I think I havz to use it to spice up my
typing life.

------
tv973
"pls"

"Do the thing."

"sdfsfasf sdf sdf"

"Hello"

"Hope this helps:)"

